# Time Magazine Person of the Year



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.theguardian.com/technol...son-of-the-year-worst-ever-choice-say-critics

_Time magazine's decision to make Tesla billionaire Elon Musk its person of the year for 2021 has been criticised because of his attitude to tax, opposition to unions and playing down the dangers of Covid._​​_Musk, who is also the founder and chief executive of space exploration company SpaceX, recently passed Amazon founder Jeff Bezos as the world's wealthiest person as the rising price of Tesla shares pushed his net worth to around $300bn (£227bn)._​​_Describing him as a "clown, genius, edgelord, visionary, industrialist, showman", Time cited the breadth of Musk's endeavours, from his founding of SpaceX in 2002, to his hand in the creation of the alternative energy company SolarCity in addition to Tesla, the most valuable car company in the world._​_. . ._​
Whoever is 'Person of the Year,' short of Mother Teresa, is going to attract attention and be criticized. Elon sure irritates some folks ... personality conflicts.

I've experienced such conflicts before and sadly some were brilliant people whose work I admired. Regardless, I've noticed Elon critics cite 'a mote' while ignoring his major accomplishments and that is not right. So when members of my political party behave that way, my interest in supporting them evaporates. I'm not switching sides but being more precise in who I support.

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

BTW, it’s person of the year.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> So when members of my political party behave that way, my interest in supporting them evaporates.


What's funny is there is no way to know which political party you're talking about in that statement.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> What's funny is there is no way to know which political party you're talking about in that statement.


By design as Elon criticism is bipartisan. <GRINS>

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Elon is odd politically. First he spearheaded all the liberal global warming environmental stuff. Then he moves out of blue high tax California to red Texas. And he opposes additional Biden proposals including electric car subsidies. Maybe he is a true Libertarian...


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey guys/ladies,

Where can we still buy the Time magazine: Man of the Year, Elon Musk?*

*physical copy, not digital


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you're looking for person of the year. Try eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=elon+musk+person+of+the+year&_trksid=p2380057.m4084.l1313


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I found one in a Barnes and Noble.


----------

